# Fs: only 2 - L056X left.



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Please pm me to reserve or text me 778-238-2036 for quick reply.

L056X Parancistrus aurantiacus, 11-13cm, asking $300









L056X Parancistrus aurantiacus, 11-13cm, asking $250


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

PM'd you


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Qty updated.

dump to the top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

anyone from surrey buying anything I will pay a pick up fee for getting me a L014


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

daily dump. Qty and price updated. I need the tanks cleaned for other purpose.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Qty updated again. dump..


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Qty updated. Plus new item added. Bump...


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

fre dump dump


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Is there a pair of the red turqs and another separate pair of the orange ones or are the orange one an red turq a pair? Definatly interested


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

there is a red turg (x1) and the orange one with pastel blue shimmering fins (x1) $30 each.
Also, a pair of small tangerine dream for $30.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

daily dump. Thanks for your interest in the L014.  All L014 sold.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Discus for sale:
Large one, $30 for both,

Am I reading this right. Both for $30?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*to the top*

bump to the top. Only a few left.
All are living happily in my 90g shrimp tank.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Jamit, how many cories are left? And what are they eating at the moment?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top again. Qty updated.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

ALL C142 cories SOLD. Thanks again.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you have any cherry or other shrimps for sale?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump.. More items added.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.. bump..


----------

